# Show wether question



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I went out to feed my show wether this morning and he started standing like he was about to pee but he never did and stayed like that for about 2 minutes walked closer to his feed trough then did it again but this time I tapped him and he moved 
My question is why is he doing this 

He's been eating 1 quart (the measurement of our feed scoop which is just about a pound ) 12% sweet feed with a handful & 1/2 of alfalfa 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Is he peeing at all? Urinary Calculi came to mind....


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Is he peeing at all? Urinary Calculi came to mind....


That's what I was worried about but last night he was peeing just fine I don't know about this morning I'm about to go back out and check on him

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Now I'm extra worried his sides are sunken in but I don't know if that's because he hasn't gotten enough time to eat and get enough food in him or if he's very sick








And he's hasnt peed yet just pooped 2-3 times

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get ammonium chloride in him now.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sunken sides would tend to indicate low water intake. Is he dehydrated? Do the skin test...pinch up some skin and see if stays tented or slips back into place quickly. Does he have a temp? Is he still eating normally?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I have to go to school now my moms going to call the vet he's been drinking fine but he didnt really want to eat this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You need to get ammonium chloride in him now.


I don't know where I can get that

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Does tractor supply have it and would my mom need a veterinary license to purchase it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Tractor supply might have it and you don't need a license for it. Can your mom drench him with Apple Cider vinegar? That might help some until you can get some ammonium chloride. I would still have the vet out immediately.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

How much apple cider Vinegar he weighs about 60-65 lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have no clue how much ACV. I would personally try to get at least 2 to 4 oz down him in a couple cups of water. he isn't going to like it cause it will be nasty tasting but ACV is suppose to help if you can't get the AC quickly.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ok thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

See if your vet has ammonium chloride. Fruit Fresh from the grocery store can also be used if you can't get ammonium chloride and would work better than apple cider vinegar.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

She's going to try the acv so maybe it'll help while she goes to tractor supply to see if they have it but she still going to call the vet 

For future reference and curiosity how can this be prevented ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

A lot of the cause is early castration....we try never to castrate at less than 8 weeks and 12 is better. In market animals, they are fed a high concentrate of grain which tends to be a cause....has to do with calcium/phosphorous ratios.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

kccjer said:


> A lot of the cause is early castration....we try never to castrate at less than 8 weeks and 12 is better. In market animals, they are fed a high concentrate of grain which tends to be a cause....has to do with calcium/phosphorous ratios.


Ok thanks 
We wanted to castrate him at 3 months but it had to be done at 2 or the band wouldn't fit at all

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

So if we can get the ammonium chloride will that fix it or do we still need to take him to the vet 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Vet. The ammonium chloride may or may not fix him. He needs a vet. He may need surgery to save him depending how bad it is


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks I think she might take him straight to the vet instead I don't think he's had a problem that long because he just started acting weird today 

unless the symptoms can stay "silent " for a while ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If she can get him straight to the vet then that would be best. Then you will know for sure what is going on with him...hopefully. Keep us updated please....


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I will 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

She was finally able to get him to the vet they should be looking at him soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

His feed is crystallizing in his stomach and blocking him up he has to stay over night 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok. And what exactly does THAT mean? And how do they treat it?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I have no clue lol the vet didnt really talk a whole lot but when we pick him up I will be asking lots of questions but now that I think of it and I totally forgot about this morning is we've also been giving him high octane depth charge I think maybe that's whats causing it I'm just not going to be able to give it to him anymore but other people use it for their projects and don't have issues my mom just texted and said they got him unblocked but he's still staying the night I feel bad now 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

We went to see him at the vet and the vet said that bucks but more specifically wethers need to be in a medicated feed because it forms stones and they can't pass them near as easily as a doe causing them to not be able to pee the feed he recommended is a medicated with extra ammonium chloride this is him at the vet chowing down in some hay








He was like leave me alone I'm starving lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

The vet also said even tho that's the food we've raised him on it takes a while for the stones to build up and medicated get rid of that problem for the most part but he's going to have to get some meds to put on his feed that's he's not going to want to eat 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You were lucky to catch it this early. Glad you went ahead and took him in to the vet or it could have turned out much different.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ya the vet was pretty sure we would have to put him down at first then they did the surgery and decided he had a much better chance as long as he didnt get stuffed up again the reason bucks and wethers have more trouble passing kidney stones than does us because they have a smaller opening and a longer distance to go than a doe which makes them sick like mine did I'm just relieved that he didnt have to get put down 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

We just got him home and the first thing he did was charge for his pen to get to the feeder lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Well we didn't end up so luck in the long run another kidney stone has him blocked up and the vet said there's not much we can do but now he's pretty much going into shock so my dad is going to have to put him down so he's not suffering any more 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I am so sorry about your little guy. It sucks when you just can't save them.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

cowgirlboergoats said:


> I am so sorry about your little guy. It sucks when you just can't save them.


Thanks I thought I wanted to be a vet but I don't think I would be able to handle it

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

You can do it. We can be vets together. I want to be a vet to.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Urinary calculi is awful. We lost our best wether to it in July. He got it in June and even on AC every week he got it again a month later. We had to put him down at about 3 am because he was so bad off... tough call to make. Sorry for your loss!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Urinary calculi is awful. We lost our best wether to it in July. He got it in June and even on AC every week he got it again a month later. We had to put him down at about 3 am because he was so bad off... tough call to make. Sorry for your loss!


Thanks he was better for a few days then got all blocked up again we tried the AC for 3 days and at about 8 pm the 3rd day he was laying on his side and his breathing was really bad so my dad had to put him down his pen mate was as sad as the rest if us but we got a doe kid a few days ago now he's happy again and all the boys are on medicated feed except one so he gets a bit of the AC to make sure he stays ok

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's how our boy was. He was curled up in the corner crying and when I touched him he screamed really loud. He wouldn't stand and just looked like he had given up so we called my dad to put him down. I used to cry about selling wethers for meat at the state fair but I doubt that will be the case this year. There are worse ways they can go... like urinary calculi.


----------

